# A new challenge in knife making



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

What a great way to start out the year........................ Taking on a new challenge.

I saw a knife made by another knife maker that impressed me so much that I thought I would try my hand at carving a bit of detail into the blade of one of my own. I have done filing on the back edge of knives but this goes way beyond that.

The blade is O1 flat ground annealed. Here are a few images along the way. I am trying to make vines.





































Files and chisels help remove the material from the opening. It's pretty slow going.










I use a Dremmel tool were ever I can.




























I have it pre-beveled but not completly and will finish the bevel after I heat treat the blade.










I used a chisel to add texture to the vines and then applied gun bluing to color just the vines.










As I type this, The blade is sitting in the oven taking a temper after I heat treated it. I am thinking of using Cocobolo wood for the scales.


----------



## Tenspot (Mar 23, 2004)

Very nice man, you have some patience


Hey, what say you and I and crazy Eddie Muldoon make a Grass Hopper Trap after you finish that up???


----------



## flboarhunter (Dec 25, 2008)

sweet!! nice work!


----------



## wolfy692005 (Dec 6, 2008)

i am not a knife maker but i work with all kinds of metal welding, cutting repairs ect and sir, you are the man.. i followed your other knife thread as well and i just cant believe how good you are... i am not a knife man myself but i sure do know great talent when i see it and you sir have it and use it well.
thanks for sharing


----------



## 6cuda6 (Nov 10, 2008)

MORE MORE MORE!!!! someday i will make my own....i can only wish it would be as nice!!!!


----------



## ZIP1! (Jan 2, 2009)

That is going to be wicked! Here's to you, and your talents!:darkbeer:


----------



## buckyforever (Dec 18, 2007)

WOW!!!! you're last knife turned out amazing, and this one looks like it is going to be even better. you have me checking this thread every time i log on to see if new pics are up yet. here's to you :darkbeer:


----------



## 1trackmind (Apr 6, 2008)

buckyforever said:


> WOW!!!! you're last knife turned out amazing, and this one looks like it is going to be even better. you have me checking this thread every time i log on to see if new pics are up yet. here's to you :darkbeer:


X2 :teeth:


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks for the boost guys. 

I made a set of Cocobolo Scales and then gave them 3 coats of super glue as a finish before epoxying them to the blade. Once I trim down the pins, I will give them one more coat of super glue.

I apply the super glue with my finger tip. You have to move fast and keep moving or you and the wood become one.


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

Sweet.

I assume by your user ID you are a fan of Pat McManus???

thenson


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

That is correct. Also, I thought "Bun" or "Crazy Eddie" would have been poor choices.


----------



## 6cuda6 (Nov 10, 2008)

Rancid Crabtree said:


> That is correct. Also, I thought "Bun" or "Crazy Eddie" would have been poor choices.


Rancid....what do you use to put the bevel on your blade stock?


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

6cuda6 said:


> Rancid....what do you use to put the bevel on your blade stock?


Grinder and belt sander. I dont use a jig but rather do it freehand.


----------



## riverpilot69 (Sep 12, 2004)

Those Cocobolo scales look very nice. Curly Maple would have looked good with your vine design also. You have a true talent my man.


----------



## Hoosieroutdoors (Jan 14, 2006)

Very awesome work work,,you could make some money doing that !


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

RC--Why super glue as a finish? I've never heard of that before.


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

LiteSpeed1 said:


> RC--Why super glue as a finish? I've never heard of that before.


It gives a great finish, like a lacquer. One good way to apply it is to use a microfiber cloth and give as many coats as you can.

Scott Slobodian does it, up to 40 coats, on all his knives:tongue:
Here are two samples...


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

LiteSpeed1 said:


> RC--Why super glue as a finish? I've never heard of that before.



Certain woods (like cocobolo) have oils in them that don't work with certain finishes and those finishes will not dry/harden even after rinsing the wood with acetone. Also, the super glue (cyanoacrylate) turns into acrylic plastic once it cures which take very little time so many coats can be applied in a short time. It is tough on the eyes and nose so make sure to have good ventilation. It gives a very nice and hard finish and like other finishes, it has it's applications.


----------



## tackdriver (Jan 15, 2006)

All I can say is.... :jaw: ............Amazing!! beautiful work


----------



## outdooraholic (Apr 15, 2008)

wow i cant wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Zed (Nov 22, 2008)

Thank you for sharing your art with us.


----------



## davel583 (Sep 16, 2008)

My brother-in-law gave me a knife for Christmas a few years ago. He said I would discover (knowing my passion for research) it's whereabouts and the story behind it. 
It was easy to find where it was made (Rapid River, Escanaba Michigan) but out of curiosity, I did more digging and found, like your knife, it's a one of a kind from a well known knife maker. Great, now it won't even leave the house!!
Most important though is that it's a gift so unique, it will no doubt become handed down to my son and so on.
I hope you understand that your talent goes beyond just making knives. You truelly have a gift that will span generations and you will be remembered for your passion long after your gone. A true artist dreams of this. 
That has to be the most awsome knife I have ever seen knowing what went into making it!!
PLEASE, PLEASE keep us posted on future projects!


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

I finished the knife last night and took some pictures but struggled with the lighting. The gun bluing does not photograph well.














































This was a real challenge and one I don't see me tackling again any time soon but it's good to have it in the bag of tricks.


----------



## John Doe (Aug 3, 2005)

Very Nice! Wow!

John


----------



## biggs (Nov 29, 2008)

that thing looks amazing, you have some skills :mg:


----------



## ruger10x (Feb 1, 2006)

really nice, you do awesome work.


----------



## daveswpa (Mar 14, 2006)

That is an awesome knife, overloaded with character!

Are you going to do a sheath that will compliment the vine theme?


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

Incredible.....


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Fan-Tabulous!!...I have some Curly/Tiger maple that might knock Your socks off, , and if You want some of it for a Knife, P.M. Me...I use a hard to find product on the Maple, and it makes the wood very prismatic, and gives the wood more depth to the wood grain pattern than anything that I've ever seen..It's called "Magic Maple" and as far as I know , can only be bought from Wolftrap Armory LTD. in Virginia...It's the stuff that the Flintlock builders use on Their gunstocks...Amazing stuff...I make a knife every now and then, usually something "Period Correct", or close to it, for the Rendevouz/Buckskinners that I know...But You latest knife blows Me away...I'd be scared to heat treat that Vine blade knife, for fear that it would crack...(Theres alot of stress risers on that blade), but the knife is simply stunning...Makes my stuff look very crude!....let me know about the Curly maple...Oh, yeah, it's free, for You!...Take care!......Harperman


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

That is a great offer. PM sent


----------



## Louisianaboy (Aug 24, 2008)

Great work as usual Rancid!


----------



## pomurchu (Mar 10, 2008)

Rancid - That is a beautiful knife. It even looks very usable.

Your old tutorial inspired me to get some steel and start filing out a drop point hunter. It took a long time (started in November) but Im almost at the heat treat stage. Its a very addictive hobby thats for sure. 


Did you heat treat the whole blade or just the bevel? Like Harperman I'd be terrified I'd crack the vines.

Paul


----------



## KAbowhunter (Jan 12, 2009)

Iv'e always wanted to learn how to do that.


----------



## ARShooter01 (Aug 10, 2008)

maybe a dumb question but is there a certain type of steel you use for making knives?


----------



## shooterdom (Jan 6, 2008)

yes i have wondered that, also, do you use tempered steel or heat treat it/temper after you have formed the blade?


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

That has to be the coolest knife I have even seen!!!:mg:


Kris


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

The vine knife is O1 tool steel. I buy it anealed (un hardened) and then heat treat and temper after the vine work is done.


----------



## shooterdom (Jan 6, 2008)

ah okay thank. looks fantastic


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

*Very nice!*

Hey rancid i followed yah here! LOL
That is one heck of a beautiful knife!
PS. I found a great place to buy bulk leather for the sheath etc... making here in reedsburg. Pm me if you are interested.


----------



## Babooze (Jan 5, 2008)

You have outdone your self Rancid! I am in total Awe!


----------



## IllinoisXtreme (Jan 15, 2009)

I will have to say that is an awesome knife. had to be dedicated. Had to take a long time, but the results are AWESOME. I wish I could do that.


----------



## _Caveman_ (Jan 1, 2009)

I ahve been following your other posts too and am wondering what you use to clean all of the rust off of the blades and polish them up. Thanks!


----------



## sdhunterman (Nov 20, 2008)

This is a sweet knife! Rancid, your work is pretty awesome!!! Keep it up!


----------



## mightymite45 (Oct 6, 2007)

Alsome job Rancid,How did you heat treat your blades?Would like to attempt a knife of my own.Don't think it will be anywhere close to yours.


----------



## Tenpoint24 (Jan 19, 2009)

simply amazing!


----------



## planefixr (Jan 20, 2009)

Well I have always been interested in trying my hand at knife making and the other thread has convinced me. now I just have to hunt down some metal.
Thanks for th great pics and tutorial.


----------



## rescue.tech (Feb 18, 2006)

very nice work, love to see the work. Others should see it I am sending it to the top.

If you ever decide to sell one I would like to be on the list. I plan on trying my hand at this but I dont have the paitence yet but I will.

clint


----------



## irondawg (Dec 22, 2008)

*wow*

i have made and tempered a few knives but nothing of that quality and beauty. i am mostly into bowmaking and leaherwork. its hard to explain the feeling you get when you take raw materials and make something beautiful and useful out of them. once again unbelievable work. god bless irondawg


----------



## BK Artworks (Nov 7, 2005)

Another high quality piece of work that is inspiring to say the least. I thought about making some knives with some enlay/design work but now you have made me think about even more... oh man you are getting my imagination start into overdrive... :wink:


----------



## Dewberry (Jan 25, 2009)

do you heat treat your own knifes
if so how do you do it?


----------



## Jason Balazs (Feb 10, 2007)

that is beautiful. I wish I had the time and patients. Great job!!


----------



## Barehunter (Feb 10, 2007)

You smelly old woodsman you are da MAN! I would have never thought of such a knife and probably wouldn't have tackled it if I had. Incredible!


----------

